# Get Path to Portable Device



## bcasp (May 20, 2009)

I'm trying to write a quick app to fix the ID3 tags on my MP3 player, and I hit an annoying snag. When I plug my MP3 player into the USB, it shows up in Vista under the Portable Devices category and doesn't get a drive letter assigned. I'm using Vista x64 Home Premium and .NET 3.5.

The path looks something like "Computer\MP3 Device"

Trying to just use that path to navigate doesn't work. I've tried opening up Disk Management and assigning a drive letter, but the Portable Device doesn't show up. I guess if someone could tell me how to get the path that would let me navigate to the device in a command prompt, for example, it would probably fix my problem. I basically need to be able to give the application the path to grab files from, and the "Computer\MP3 Device" path doesn't seem to exist outside of Explorer.


----------



## moviemania (Feb 8, 2009)

Open a command prompt and type:

DISKPART

A new window will open then type:

LIST VOL

You could also try using letters serially at a command prompt to find it:

E: then
F: then
G:
C: would be the root partition
D: could be a recovery partition if it exists

Make sure to use the colon it opens the partition. Then type DIR to find
what files are on the partition.


----------

